# fertility treatment advice please



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Need advice. Anyone went abroad to get fertility treatment with donated eggs.  How was it? What clinic? Costs. Thanks


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Our consultant has advised this but need help to decide. Thanks


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi HG 
I think your post is a little vague to attract replies. Plenty of ladies go abroad for DE from Ireland. The best bet for you is to decide which country you want to go to - based on ease from your local airport, cost & whether you fancy going there ! Then I would research the clinics available there & post on some of their threads.
Our International board is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

Popular places are Spain, Greece & Czech Republic but there are lots of others.
Good luck
xx


----------



## tillyturner (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Bundles

I am going to Russia for DE using my hubbies sperm but with possible PGS not sure of that bit yet  so can only really tell you info about there but there are lots of ladies on here using different clinics that I am sure can help!

We are using AVA Peter in St petersburg.

We are choosing our own donor from a database so that we get more information and pictures etc of the donor that is costing us 11000Euros but I think for the standard DE where you are matched based upon your physical characteristics it is around 8000Euros. Not 100% sure so take a look.

The have a patient coordinator and Dr in London so you only need to go to the clinic once but I think you are from Ireland looking at the posts so perhaps you have a Dr locally that could do the pre treatment (there isnt a lot to do just some scans and blood tests,)

The patient coordinator in London has been really really helpful for me and you dont have to pay to have a consult so perhaps have a chat with her?

Wishing you the very best of luck xxTilly


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, take a look at the Czech republic. We had 5 cycles for deivf in Zlin. I had a baby girl from cycle 2 and twin boys from my last cycle. Cycles cost 4500euro And while its a little trickier to travel too I can't recommend the clinic enough. Onsite hotel and restaurant, pickups from airport, English speaking staff and excellent communication from the coordinator. 
Feel free to pm me.


----------



## Lorsha (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi. I went to clinic fertia in Spain its in fungeirola fly to Malaga lots of flights from belfast. I thought they were an excellent clinic I am expecting my baby in May. It's best to go through a lady called Ruth Pellow  contact her at ivf treatment abroad.com she organises everything drugs all spots etc she is free to use as the clinic pay her she works for 5 clinics she wil phone you and advise on the very clinic To go for for your needs. My donor ivf was 5000 euros in total you only need to go over once for the treatment and need to stay fit 10 days so a wee holiday too ... Good luck 

/links


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice. Have been considering Prague and will look into the clinic there.


----------

